# Barcelona



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful Barcelona!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating city, Paul - thank you for showing! :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Runninlikehell Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#44/2 kay:
Some very interesting and beautiful architecture in Barcelona!
Like the iron balconies.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Barcelona, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic shots, Paul! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting, varied architecture and nice street scenes, Paul! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great to see the Casa Batlló in its street context.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Nick


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

kay:
Oh, I'm glad to see nice architecture and smiling faces (58/2, 59/3)


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

SydneyCarton said:


> P.S.: You have a good eye for the ladies!


And so do you, my friend.:wink2:

Sydney, D & CG Thanks for your comments. Very much appreciated.

*Plaça de Catalunya*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barri Gòtic*





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Paul! kay:
#82/5 is astonishing similar to Vienna's Mariahilfer Street, and I also know a similar
Madonna at a wall in Vienna (#84/1).


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Thanks for your input


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I would feel well there! 
#87/4 is one of many favourites! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia



yansa said:


> I think I would feel well there!


I:heart:Barcelona. 

*Las Ramblas*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

Barcelona, the always beautiful city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous !! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stan-nec Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Paul!
#94/1: A goddess!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Thanks again












































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice ones.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

D





















































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Paul! :applause:
Some favourites are #98/3 and 5, #100/1 and especially 3, wonderful entrance!
Did you visit the erotic museum?


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

yansa said:


> Did you visit the erotic museum?


It would have been far too tame for me in there, Silvia.:laugh::wink2:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Barcelona, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

paul62 said:


> It would have been far too tame for me in there, Silvia.:laugh::wink2:


Haha! :lol: So perhaps you made your own experiences. 
Indeed, who needs an erotic museum when there are so beautiful women
in the streets like in #102/2? And very sexy cops like the one with the blue
sunglasses in #102/last pic? 
#102/4: Is it forbidden there for men to go topless? :lol:


The "Farmacia Nadal" is so wonderful.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia  :laugh:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barri Gòtic*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful shots of a nice city. I really enjoyed looking at those street scenes but I noticed the presence of some cops 
in the busy streets. if that's a normal occurence then I can feel safe if I'm a tourist....thanks Paul.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Capricorn





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Exciting impressions, Paul - enjoyed them very much! kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice collection.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia D


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice ones ☝


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice images.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely update, Paul! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Always love those old buildings with the small metal balconies.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

D Silvia & YF Much appreciated.

*El Raval Barrio*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Paul! :applause:
The street in #207/1, and the street scene #207/3 with the flag and the man at the balcony.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​



*Though I like comments and welcome a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Enjoyed your interesting and lively street scenes very much, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#213/1, 3: Lovely street! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots, but people on the streets seem rather sour-faced. Worried about the injury to Messi, no doubt.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some great studies of people and streetlife in a part of Barcelona - please
correct me, if I'm wrong - which doesn't belong to the richest one in the city.


Particularly love the group of people in 215/4, and great shot of the group
of street boys in 216/3! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Why-Why said:


> Nice shots, but people on the streets seem rather sour-faced. *Worried about the injury to Messi, no doubt.*


:lol::hilarious



yansa said:


> Some great studies of people and streetlife in a part of Barcelona - please
> correct me, if I'm wrong - *which doesn't belong to the richest one in the city*.
> Particularly love the group of people in 215/4, and great shot of the group
> of street boys in 216/3! :applause:


:yes:. I spent quite a lot of time around there and found it to be ok, but maybe not for those who are easily intimidated; more so at night time.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb updates, Paul - especially #220 is a masterpiece! :applause:



paul62 said:


> :yes:. I spent quite a lot of time around there and found it to be ok, but maybe not for those who are easily intimidated; more so at night time.


I don't know how you look, Paul, but I have an imagination:
You are quite strong, have tattoos and piercings, and maybe (black) leather
could be a favourite part of your outfit.  If it is so, and you are male, then
you don't have to fear much even in some problematic areas of towns.
(My cousin is about 180 cm tall, bearded, and when in bigger cities he often
wears a long black leather coat. And he knows how to give the right answers
to stupid sayings.  It sometimes happened that people who tried to mess
with him at night left the tram only when he looked at them. )


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

@Silvia I`m a bit different than you`ve imagined.:wink2:












































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting update again, Paul! kay:



paul62 said:


> @Silvia I`m a bit different than you`ve imagined.:wink2:


I thought of the tattos, Paul, because you showed us so many people who have some. 
Please give me a hint which point of my imagination of you was the most inappropriate.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that giant cat!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

@Silvia Never wear leather, and only one earring. You`re correct about tattoos though.:wink2:

Nick


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

paul62 said:


> @Silvia Never wear leather, and only one earring. You`re correct about tattoos though.:wink2:


Thank you for lifting a bit of your secrets, Paul. 


_Phantastic _update !! :applause:
This is my favourite - a beautiful black man, a beach and a blanket: good combination. 
(Only joking!  But both the man and the blanket are really attractive. )
​
Edit: Paul, sorry, I forgot that we shouldn't copy pics in your threads!
I deleted the copied pic now.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

@Silvia. :naughty: Only joking? Hmmmm:wink2: :lol: 

Thanks. It`s always nice to hear from you.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful photos, Paul! How long were you there?


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Taller said:


> Beautiful photos, Paul! How long were you there?


Hi TB. I was there for 6 nights (7 days).


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many superb shots, Paul! :applause:
Only one example: #232/5


And I love that beach.
About the topic we talked last time...  - the blanket has the perfect colours
for the beach, blue and white are the colours of the deity of the sea, Yemanja.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

charming city with beautiful beach.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia MilbertDavid Much appreciated.
















































*Though I like comments and welcome a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Barcelona, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks CG












































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful city and pics!
Love that shot with the pigeons on the big place (last one of #238)! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018*























View attachment 43491


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018











































*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018


















































*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018






















*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2018*


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Barcelona


----------

